# facebook?



## katt (Mar 16, 2010)

so I am addicted to face book. who else?

anyone I am not friends with?

my email is [email protected] feel free to add me! just make sure to put a note on the request saying who you are from RO!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 16, 2010)

lol me too, i am always on it


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 16, 2010)

:wave2 I am hopelessly addicted!

For anyone I'm not already friends with on FB, feel free toAdd Me too!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm on FB as well, totally addicted! LOL I'm Amanda Orbitani (Cabrissi) on there. I'm usually hopeless at finding anyone but feel free to add me.  Just note that you're from RO so I know it's not a random friending.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 16, 2010)

I like facebook but I don't tend to use it nearly as much anymore.

But yes I use it and have one also


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm on Facebook way to much. It's a horrible distraction when I should be studying.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 17, 2010)

I have it also... You all can add me.. my email is [email protected]


----------



## pamnock (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a Facebook addict also!

search for: *Pamela Nock* - short blonde hair

Would love friends from RO - be sure to add a personal note that you are an RO member.


----------



## BethM (Mar 18, 2010)

I am on facebook WAY more than I should be.


----------



## Lunaraine (Mar 18, 2010)

Call me old skool~ but i never had a facebook account XD People call me back dated for not having one. 

BUT i do see how it effects people! The facebook syndrome is horrible. I have friends who actually go bonkers if they dont their facebook in a day~ LOL


----------



## Imarni (Mar 23, 2010)

I do have an account and I am on there daily but I have to know the person before I accept them, in some form! I don't really have any strangers on there, I find that a bit intrusive.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 23, 2010)

I love having RO friends on FB.
I have lots of FB bunny people who I've have no idea who they are. But every bunny friend is allowed to be friend. I dont bite.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 23, 2010)

i find it tuff to remember peoples screen names here when i see them on FB,lol!!!!!! you are one of the few that i remember your screen name and real name,lol!!!!!! It helps alot if there facebook pic and thier avatar is the same,lol


----------



## BethM (Mar 23, 2010)

I love being facebook friends with RO peeps! I've gotten to know people better there.


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG! I'm so glad I found this thread. I love FB! I'm addicted to Cafe World, PetVille, and Happy Pets right now. I have a ton of guinea pig friends on there and I probably only know half of them. LOL Now, I'll have to have a new category of friends titled: Rabbit Friends! Watch out, I'll be looking you all up.


----------



## Kate_L (Mar 24, 2010)

my mommy would love to have some RO friends !  feel free to add her just say where u are from ! and she will add you and I can talk to your buns  www.facebook.com/kateleech xxxx magic + mommy kate xxxx


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am Myia Milone on FB..a lot of you didn't post names so I don't know how to find you


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 24, 2010)

Everyone add me! Slight warning, I am extremely vulgar and not suitable for children or the easily offended. :biggrin2:

My Facebook 

Just make sure to tell me who you are from RO.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 24, 2010)

here is me
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=1082103842


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, you all are in trouble now!  I just added everyone that I could to my FB. I sent a note w/ it of who I am. I'm excited to get to know you all alot better


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 25, 2010)

*ZoeyGirl wrote: *


> Ok, you all are in trouble now!  I just added everyone that I could to my FB. I sent a note w/ it of who I am. I'm excited to get to know you all alot better


Me


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 25, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> I love being facebook friends with RO peeps! I've gotten to know people better there.


Its also fun playing Farmville on facebook with Beth (and her mom)...she's a great neighbor (for anyone who plays farmville...take note!).


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 25, 2010)

Me
Feel free to add me. I do like if you say you are from RO though.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 25, 2010)

I added the one's that I can!


----------



## BethM (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm already friends with several people who have posted here, but if anyone else wants to add me, I'm here. Please let me know you're from RO.

Thanks for the shout-out, Peg! You're a pretty awesome neighbor, yourself!


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2010)

Jessyka wrote:


> Everyone add me! Slight warning, I am extremely vulgar and not suitable for children or the easily offended. :biggrin2:



you? vulgar?. . . never!

but you do always post great links and such! lol


----------



## lorri (Mar 25, 2010)

I've close my account on there. I didn't find that impressive tell you truth


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Mar 25, 2010)

I've got one, i'm not on there a lot, usually i'm here instead and i do tend to work a LOT of hours so getting to both is hard, i try to get at least here daily and read through postings, even if i don't reply. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/heather.vandiver1?ref=profile that's mine if you can see it. ANyone's welcome to add me, i'll add you in return jut le tme know who you are (on RO that is) so i can try to associate names together


----------



## Pipp (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, RO is looking for somebody to use the RO account (although we have to figure out how to access it) and post updates on behalf of the forum.

Any volunteers? 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 26, 2010)

I've added alot of RO peeps! I guess I should've put my link on here, too. I suffer from CRS syndrome. Pleasejust let me know you're from RO, too.  http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=530051532


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 26, 2010)

Woot. I love Facebook. I've added everyone who posted a link or name or e-mail. If I missed you or if anyone else comes along feel free to ad me. Just make sure to put a little note stating that you're from RO. Unless you have a bunny pic as your profile pic then it's pretty obvious.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=530051532#!/cheryl.farrington?ref=profile

In case the link doesn't work my name is Cheryl Farrington.

And BTW, about 98% of us have our profile pic as our bunny. Is this just a funny coincidence?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 26, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Hey, RO is looking for somebody to use the RO account (although we have to figure out how to access it) and post updates on behalf of the forum.
> 
> Any volunteers?
> 
> ...


I could probably do that.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I finally got a facebook set up! I'm not going to share for awhile though cause I'm just getting used to it


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 26, 2010)

My profile pics is of Buddy right now. I rotate between my youngest child, our doggie, Buddy, and one of my favorite guinea pigs who passed away a few years back. I HATE having my picture taken!  I think the other profile pics I have are WAY cuter!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 26, 2010)

My profile pictures are usually my kids, dogs or buns. ATM I will admit I have one of me up that I actually like... but you can't really see me and it's because of the kid and dogs I like it. LOL


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hey, RO is looking for somebody to use the RO account (although we have to figure out how to access it) and post updates on behalf of the forum.
> ...


As would I. I have a blackberry also, so I can recieve updates and contuinally update the site.


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 30, 2010)

I am on Facebook under [email protected] or Amy Shears. 

Also Pipp, I could do updates too. I am on Facebook way more then I should be.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 30, 2010)

Add me too!! [email protected]

 I am on facebook ALLLLLLL the time x


----------



## The-Family-O (Mar 31, 2010)

Facebook addict here as well:
Look for either Samantha Horton-Ostrander OR [email protected]

One of those should work, just let me know you are from RO or I might ignore you lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 31, 2010)

Samantha I added you


----------



## juju (Apr 1, 2010)

im on facebook too lol. [email protected] if you want to add me. just put ro so i know where your from please :biggrin2:


----------



## The-Family-O (Apr 1, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Samantha I added you


I accepted  hehehehe


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 2, 2010)

juju wrote:


> im on facebook too lol. [email protected] if you want to add me. just put ro so i know where your from please :biggrin2:


Julie didn't find anyone with the your email. But I hope you just posted it wrong and really are [email protected] ,i asked her(you?) to be my friend.


----------



## juju (Apr 2, 2010)

:biggrin2: just look for pic with me and hubby with pink floral edge. i have dark hair lol, julie hinchcliffe. im always on it


----------

